# Configuration port in  one step



## Petr (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I have problem. I use ports to install software. For configuration I use command *make configure*, which displays available options. In some case it's necessary to provide additional information. And it is a problem, because compilation of large programs takes all night and after twenty minutes to stop because of expected user input. You can specify all the options at once?

I know only that can be written to a file /etc/make.conf

```
BATCH="yes"
```
  and do not want.

Thanks

Petr


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2012)

The option is config.  "configure" is unrelated to port options.

To do config for the current port and all dependencies,
`# make config-recursive`


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2012)

If you enable options be sure to run *make config-recursive* a few times. The system isn't smart enough to detect the changes in one go. Just run *config-recursive* until you don't get any more option screens.

But the easiest is to use ports-mgmt/portmaster. portmaster(8) will make sure all options are set before starting the build.


----------

